# Hoot N Holler taxidermy in Forsyth, Ga.?



## turkeytrot29 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone ever had any experience with them? How do they do on ducks?


----------



## head buster (Jan 27, 2014)

My brother has had turkey and ducks done there. He's happy with them. They look good.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 27, 2014)

Check Banded Mallards Taxidermy in Gray, GA.  Kevin Whidby owns and operates.  Jam up work.  
Here's this past years' results
http://georgiataxidermistassociation.org/award-winners
and a few he's done for me


----------



## mattech (Jan 27, 2014)

Glenn is great. He has done a turkey for me and currently has a banded goose of mine.


----------

